# When remodeling, should all countertops match thoroughout the house?



## kaci (Feb 5, 2007)

We're getting granite counter tops in two baths and our kitchen.  Should they all be the same selection?  Or is it common to choose differently for each room.

I also have tile running thoughout our house and want to have the guest bathroom retiled.  Should it match the tile throughout the house too? OR does it even matter?  Thanks folks!  K


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, Kaci:
No, the countertops nor the tile has to be the same all through the house. It is perfectly acceptable to use materials and colors of your choice. I often watch the TV show Flip That House, and I haven't seen one of them match all.
To me, it would look like you got a "fire sale" price on them and had to use them up. Go with your best judgement and intuition.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Feb 5, 2007)

House trends change as fast as the weather these days so don't worry about it. I have 3 different tiles in my house.


----------



## Rustedbird (Feb 8, 2007)

It depends on the room. I have a yellow half bath with a terra-cotta-ish vinyl floor, so, sandstone-ish laminate top and white cabinets. The kitchen floor is a greyish brick pattern, so grey concret-ish looking laminate tops and maple cabinets.  

My rule of thumb is no more then three colors per room, and they have to go together. I try to keep cool colors with cool and same for warm. It works out really well.


----------



## asbestos (Feb 8, 2007)

Do Not Fear Color


----------



## Square Eye (Feb 9, 2007)

AAAAAaaaahhhh!!!!
My Eyes!!

LOL


----------



## suzyq (Mar 30, 2008)

for a small house i would suggest using the same, if not it will appear choppy.


----------

